# Good beginner program for 3D Modeling?



## silentfox618 (Sep 15, 2006)

Basically, I'm new to this kind of stuff and looking for a good 3D modeling program to get started with. I don't really know of that many programs out there. What good program would you recommend I start out with? I kinda what something that has navigation that is at least somewhat easy to pick up and use (and that's free). And if you could put a few tutorials and the system requirements, that would also help. And if it would matter at all, I'm more interested in designing characters rather than environments/landscapes or whatever.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

MS Paint. :biggrinje

Ok.. maybe not.

I mostly work in 2D so I'm no help (unless you count time as the 3rd dimension), but stay tuned, we've got some good 3D people that will jump on this next time they're around.


----------



## Yportne (Aug 16, 2006)

I have heard of a program called milkshape. Its supposed to be good and free i think.


A few years back I was messing with 3ds max as i wanted to make a game with a few of my buddies. We actually learned a good deal of programming using winsocket but as far as graphics go...3d modeling is hard.

I made a donut and a cone but couldnt for the life of me figure out how to use them in a program, or animate them etc. 3ds was a couple thousand per lisence supposedly, yet i couldnt do a thing with it. They had tutorials and i still didnt understand.

I bought a $60 book and i still didnt understand. Graphics gets a big thumbs down.


----------



## Speedle (Sep 13, 2006)

3DS MAX is the most known prog.
Here is tutorials for this.

Good luck! )
.-"""-. 
( 'o' ) 
(,,)==(,,)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

For free you can get Blender (www.blender.org). I've only used it a tiny bit, but it's a good way to get started in 3D without spending any money. Autodesk also has a free version of Maya that's available for students. The caveat is that you can;t use it for any commercial purposes. Going into the commercial realm you have Caligari trueSpace. It's not as robust as programs like Maya and 3DS Max but it's still powerful in its own right. If you look at the online galleries you can see what can be done with it. I started with 3D using version 2 and now they're up to version 7! Take a look at the links provided and see what you like.


----------



## Damion (Aug 16, 2005)

yah i agree with the above person use blender.org if you use other programs withought buying them you can get sued if you publish but blender is complete open sorce! 

and here are some good starting tutorials! http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

check out anim8or wich is nice to get started with. 3dsmax is the god of modeling programs. blender is free but very complicated if ur not used to the window with millions of buttons.


----------



## Damion (Aug 16, 2005)

blender isnt that hard if you use it as the first program you learn on. i got the hang of it rather quikly just a few things i havent learned yet. if you work from that list of tutorials i showd you and the ones from blendernation.com you will be fine. now if you have used 3dsmax it will be a bit hard to make the transition to blender but if your new i would definitly stick to blender especialy if you want game desighn it has a engine built in and has an animator built in


----------

